# Rattlesnake on trail!



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The vibration of the ground should have made it move before you ever even seen it. Especially at a canter. I wonder if there was something wrong with it as a normal snake wouldn't just stay there to be trampled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> The vibration of the ground should have made it move before you ever even seen it. Especially at a canter. I wonder if there was something wrong with it as a normal snake wouldn't just stay there to be trampled.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ya could of been took it awhile to coil bc it was close to the trail entrance gate not close enough to where I couldn't get out but close enough that I could see it and hear it rattling it was scary I mean what do u do in a case like that


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Did the snake live?


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Did the snake live?


as far as I know yes, I heard it rattling and my friend saw it coil up, but I was off my horse and walking back to the barn wasn't gonna stick around to check haha.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't blame you!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've encountered two rattlesnakes so far. One the horse saw and she didn't want to go forward until the snake left, and one I saw and steered her around. Next to the house, I kill rattlesnakes - too many dogs and small kids around. In the desert, I believe in live & let live.

While jogging at Edwards AFB, CA, I did end up jumping over rattlesnakes 3 times when jogging down a hill and not seeing them in time to stop. They didn't strike at me, so I figure I owe a few...:wink:


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

bsms said:


> I've encountered two rattlesnakes so far. One the horse saw and she didn't want to go forward until the snake left, and one I saw and steered her around. Next to the house, I kill rattlesnakes - too many dogs and small kids around. In the desert, I believe in live & let live.
> 
> While jogging at Edwards AFB, CA, I did end up jumping over rattlesnakes 3 times when jogging down a hill and not seeing them in time to stop. They didn't strike at me, so I figure I owe a few...:wink:


yes I owe my horse and snake both, my horse totally knew what to do he jumped it was well above it and the snake just thankful it didn't coil and strike as my horse did strike it before jumping


----------



## Indiana2 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes, I encountered a HUGE rattler while trail riding in the desert hills, and it was on a bank to my left so about shoulder level with me. It was coiled and rattling at me with its tongue flickering in and out, staring at my eyes. I literally couldn't move. My horse just kept walking and we passed it without incident, but I'll never forget THAT feeling!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm always left wondering what I'm doing right when I hear other people's snake encounter stories.

I have lived in Arizona my entire life (31 1/2 years). I even lived in Tucson for six years, and three years of that was way out in the desert outside of town. I have only personally come into contact with TWO rattlesnakes in that entire 31 1/2 years. One was in Tucson, in our backyard when we lived out in the boonies. My dogs had it surrounded and were barking like crazy, but staying out of strike range. My ex-husband managed to scoop it into a 5-gallon bucket, take it further out into the desert away from houses, and let it go. The second one was a few years ago while hiking near the Upper Verde River, about 15 miles from my home. There was a 4-foot rattlesnake stretched out beneath a juniper tree beside the trail. Other than the rattle, you wouldn't have known he was there. We passed without incident, even with the four dogs we had with us, and he stayed stretched out under the tree.

And just as a matter of FYI, rattlesnakes don't have to be coiled to strike. That is the position they prefer to strike from because they get more distance and power in their strike, but if pressed, they will strike from ANY position.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Hiking in the Rincons east of Tucson around 1975, I heard a rattling sound and stopped to figure out where it was coming from. Turned out it was between my legs...jumped about 20 feet and felt thankful that most rattlesnakes are not looking for trouble.

I've driven over two near my yard in the last month. Spent way over $1500 on saving our Border Collie's life after he was bit on the nose, and we have grandkids in the yard frequently. I'm south of Tucson now around the 3600 MSL mark, so maybe we get some extra due to elevation. But Edwards AFB is miserably dry & around 2000 MSL, and I saw a number there.

I doubt most rattlers would bother a horse, but I have met 2 aggressive rattlers - one in the Santa Rita Mtns south of Tucson, and one in Yellowstone Park. When they are aggressive, they are VERY aggressive.

Also, FYI - only about 50% of rattlesnake bites involve poison. About half are dry strikes. And I'm told by a guy who studied them that the bites hurt like all get out if there is poison in them. But if there is a LOT of poison in them, the nerves will be killed and the pain will go away...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> Hiking in the Rincons east of Tucson around 1975, I heard a rattling sound and stopped to figure out where it was coming from. Turned out it was between my legs...jumped about 20 feet and felt thankful that most rattlesnakes are not looking for trouble.
> 
> I've driven over two near my yard in the last month. Spent way over $1500 on saving our Border Collie's life after he was bit on the nose, and we have grandkids in the yard frequently. I'm south of Tucson now around the 3600 MSL mark, so maybe we get some extra due to elevation. But Edwards AFB is miserably dry & around 2000 MSL, and I saw a number there.
> 
> ...


We had a blue tick hound come in the vet's office I worked at in high school with a rattlesnake bite to his neck. All the tissue on the entire circumference of his neck from just behind his ears to almost his shoulders became necrotic and had to be cut away. He lived, but had to spend a month in hospital so we could keep his neck from becoming infected.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

ya rattlesnakes are definitely something you don't want to come in contact with, I have only ever saw one briefly once on trail going under the fence away from me. This was my first real encounter with a HUGE and I mean HUGE rattler. Im just lucky my horse knew what to do as soon as his foot nicked the snake my good ol horse lept high and way up over, I will always be thankful to him for this


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Once while cantering down a trail, we crossed a snake laid out like you described. We also didn't stop because of the speed and position of the snake. As the horse went past, the snake attempted to coil and got wrapped up on the horses leg, With the forward motion of the leg, the snake was whipped up and thrown about 20 yards in front of us. 

We were past it and gone before it got it self collected. No damage to the horse, but I suspect a very surprised snake.

So no, they don't always hear or feel the earth tremble as you approach.

You did fine, You try to avoid them if you can,


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

A snake wrapped around the horse's leg? :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I'm pretty sure Mia's response would be along these lines  :


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

That picture is priceless BSMS


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I may be in the minority but I love and respect all reptiles. I've only come into contact with rattlesnakes on three occasions here in SWFL.

The first time I was jogging in a local state forest with my dog. On a certain part of the trail we decided to walk. I'm glad because I came upon FOUR either baby rattlesnakes or pygmy rattlers sunning themselves on the still hot gravel. Another time I was hunting with my dad in the same state forest and we heard the rattling of an adolescent. We admired him from a distance and went on our way. The last time I went hiking with my now ex and my dog in a different preserve, and him and my dog walked only a foot or two away from a very large eastern diamondback. He did not rattle. However, he was BEAUTIFUL. I took photos and the markings and contrast are incredibly remarkable. It was a little nerve wracking but I'm glad to have been able to observe him. But if he DID bite my dog that may have been a different story... ex I could care less about .


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've lived in pretty snakey country and cannot count how many I encountered horse back, while irrigating, and in our houses. 

I give the ones that will leave the chance to do so when we both have room. I kill any that get aggressive, and if they decide that my domicile is just right, they are gone.

Bull snakes I'll even invite to live near the house since they will keep rattlers away.

Funniest thing I saw was at a QH place one of my kids was working on. Three two year old fillies got bit by the same snake, and the owner saw it, but was too far away to stop it. The fillies were treated and after a couple days were fine.

But based on the amounts of venom received the first bit had a huge nose. The second, a medium (though still considerable) amount of swelling. The third, a much slighter amount of swelling. Lucky horses that the owner saw each go up to see what had startled the previously bitten. They could have died. All of them.

We often have cattle come in blind on one side from snake bites. We don't have the largest rattlesnakes, but they are crabby. Especially in late summer. And if they are shedding, look out! If their vision is blocked during the process, they go after anything that moves or makes a sound.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I must live in snake country also. I see 2 or 3 every year. I've learned to watch for them, know what time of day they tend to be out and where. They seem to love the sandy washes. 
We haven't seen any around our place lately(knock on wood), but we've got a couple bull snakes that hang around here now, so I figure that is why.
I got thrown a few years back due to a rattlesnake. My fault for riding right after dusk alone in the summer. I always thought if I made enough noise, any snakes would move away, but rattlers don't seem to care.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

A friend's three year old gelding got bit today. Just out grazing. They treated him and he's already back eating a little.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've lived in Arizona my whole life (almost 40 years) and I can honestly say I have never had a negative incident with a rattlesnake.

I know I could......sometimes you are just in the wrong place at the wrong time. But I've only encountered a handful of rattlesnakes and they have NEVER shown an inclination to be aggressive to me or my horses.

One time I told a janitor about a rattlesnake hanging out by the automatic doors at a health clinic because I thought it might come in if the doors opened. So he proceeds to try to sweep the snake into a cardboard box with a broom and the poor snake kept trying to get away. Even harassed, the snake never turned aggressive. So I kind of felt bad that I "told on him" after that. 

So yeah, I know if I stepped in the wrong spot I could get bit, but honestly, I've been amazed at how non-aggressive the rattles I've met have been.

Up in Northern Arizona we have really cool black rattlesnakes. I never knew they came in black until I encountered one sunning himself in the trail. Looked like a big stick in the trail until it coiled. We also have greenish ones.

When I lived down in the Phoenix area (like the janitor incident) all the rattlers I saw were sand colored.

Anyway, I respect them and leave them alone and they tend to do the same.

The snakes I most frequently see are Bullsnakes. I enjoy seeing those. I enjoy pretty much all the wildlife really. Skunks are an exception!


----------



## Oatsmobile (Dec 4, 2013)

Did you see the pic that went viral? It shows two snakes coiled up under the cantle of a saddle on a horse. The snakes turned out to be king snakes.

And now a rattlesnake story... My friend was riding with his daughter on their horses. He heard a rattlesnake and told his daughter to stop. He said the snake was under his daughters horse. He was on the lead horse and got off his horse to help his daughter. As he bent over to view the snake he notice the snakes head was crushed most likely my his horse stepping on it. He was able to get a stick and remove the snake. Neither horse spooked the entire time. The End


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

One of the joys <extreme sarcasm> of living in South East Texas is we are home to _ALL _4 types of poisonous snakes found in the USA, plus alligators, so I am always running into some reptile or another. 
Generally speaking I am a live and let live kind of, except where cottonmouth (or water moccasins) are concered. I cannot suffer a cottonmouth to live. 
They are aggressive, unlike the others, they would rather stand and fight. I have lost a couple of dogs to them. So I just kill them out of hand.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

No rattlesnake stories luckily. I've seen them from a distance multiple times but never walked up on one accidentally *knocks on wood*. There was one day I was moving horses from one pasture to another and lead 4 horses over a bull snake before I saw it and the only reason I saw it was because it decided to move off the trail. My friend saw it from the get go and said since I kept stepping over it she assumed I saw it and was just crazy. Not 1 out of the 4 horses seemed to notice it or they just didn't care. It was a good laugh and luckily just a bull snake. What makes it unbelievable is the horses were not the best horses. They all came out of confirmed abuse and neglect cases. They spooked at every day objects but not the snake they had to walk over the top of lol the owner said she wouldn't have believed it had she not seen 2 of them go over it. Needless to say we did learn a lesson. Don't coddle the horses. When I didn't overreact neither did they. Funny how a lesson came of my total aloofness. Buts that's beside this post...

My sister was bringing in laundry and a very large rattler was sun bathing on our walk way. She stepped on it barefoot and was on the porch before she realized it was a rattler and not the garden hose. It never made a move until the neighbor who's lab is trained to kill them went after it. It still never struck out just rattled and the dog killed it. And no I have no idea how you train a dog to kill a snake without getting bit but I saw this dog do it on numerous occasions. She also had the rattlesnake vaccine which I've heard you can get for horses now. I have a live and let live outlook and don't mind snakes personally but I've always lived with and near animals and children so rattlers don't live long but on the trail I just leave them be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I find this thread very interesting because we don't have rattle snakes here in northern Ontario and I have never seen any kind of a snake when riding. In two weeks some friends and I are planning a trail riding trip to the badlands around Medora ND. I am told there are rattlesnakes there and was wondering what to do if one of us or our horses got bit. What do you do? Someone mentioned a vaccine? Can you buy a snake bite kit? What's in it?


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I included a link to a very informative article. and also to the type of extractor pump I use. There a various kits on the market, Ilike this one the best.


Human Vs. Rattlesnake: What to Do If You Are Bitten

Sawyer Extractor Pump Kit at REI.com


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Feb 18, 2010)

Being a huge snake enthusiast also I actually enjoy encountering them. Way too many people make a game out of killing any species they come across despite being miles from human habitation, so I do my best to try to shoo those on the roads out of sight. I totally understand those who try to keep family and pet/livestock zones snake free, and greatly appreciate those of you who know how to tell the difference between the venomous ones and the non venomous, we need more people like you.

Keep in mind a snake coiled and looking to strike isn't doing it to be aggressive or to claim its territory. It see's you as a predator and doing what it evolved to do to keep itself alive when it feels it can't get away safely. It's not going to waste its venom (which also is how it eats remember) is it doesn't have too. If at all possible just make a wide circle around it and you both can be on your way. If you can't pr feel its safer if it was off the trail use long sturdy branches at least double the length of your arm to push or flick it away. If none of those options are viable then you just have to do what you can, be it a heavy rock or something, just remember to be safe and stay far enough away. Most bites on humans are due to improper handling and stupid bravado.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

killed two on my front porch , by my door. dogs were raising heck. we get the diamond backs and they can look like a gopher snake to very dark colored. Edwards CA , ridgecrest, mojave get the Mojave Greens and those are really aggressive snakes. i dont shoo the snakes away.. if it rattles it dies. 
A gopher/ garden snake will act like a rattlesnake but dont have the triangle shaped head. and those snakes are more than welcome and can stay around to eat all the little nasty rodents


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres one I had to kill cause it was it or me . Almost got one of my sons too. With hot sauce I was able to swallow it down. Not as good as momma's chicken like Allen Jackson would say !!!!! :lol:


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

May be a rural* legend, but I've read that most of the few people who die from rattlesnake bites don't actually die from the venom, but from fear: they just panic themselves into having a heart attack or something.

*Certainly wouldn't be an urban one!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I hear the Mojave's are aggressive as well. Although I never encountered one personnely. The diamondbacks just seem to want to be left alone.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had not seen a Rattlesnake for a couple of years. Last one was a baby that I killed IN my house. I tell you what, snakes are hard to kill on carpeting with a flat nose shovel. 
where I grew up there were plenty of Rattlesnakes but after the incident in the house I am now terrified of any snake. 

Last week we had some cows get out on the neighbors. We went to retrieve them and as soon as we headed out of our gate on to the neighbors we seen at least 4 Rattlers. In the years that we have worked on this ranch I haven't seen any on the ranch itself, plenty of Bull snakes though. The boys knowing that I am terrified of snakes jokingly pointed next to my horse and said "Look there is a BIG one!" I was riding a TB colt that has about 45 rides and I harpooned him with my spur scared and trying to get away from the "snake". They laughed because of my reaction then laughed even harder as my colt tried bucking me off.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

We see rattle snakes every year. Sometimes they are in the yard. One came really close to biting my son. Our old dog jumped in between them. For some reason (maybe a guardian angel), it didn't bite her.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Celeste said:


> We see rattle snakes every year. Sometimes they are in the yard. One came really close to biting my son. Our old dog jumped in between them. For some reason (maybe a guardian angel), it didn't bite her.


Yes, you've got your share of them down there.....that's for sure!

Now, if I can just get the ones up here to join the ones down there......I need a modern day St. Patrick...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

If we met a rattlesnake face to face there would be a thread asking how to get urine stains out of a saddle I would also be wondering what the heck a Rattler was doing in my part of Sask, but they are on the march, or rather slither north as the climate changes.


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

I've come across three rattlers in the last year, two on the trail and one in our horses' turnout. The first one was on a very narrow, steep river access trail - a friend had started down the trail, I was second and my hubby third in line, when we heard the all too familiar rattle. There was not much room to maneuver, so hubby and I immediately turned around to give our friend room to back out or turn his horse since the snake must have been right by him. Sure enough, his horse freaked out, turned and charged back up the trail - luckily, hubby and I were already out of the way. Needless to say, we picked another trail that day .

Second rattler was on a trail ride with a local outfitter. It was HUGE and coiled up right next to the trail. Our guide just went around it at a good distance, and so did our horses.

Third rattler was in the turnout - I was shoveling manure and looked over at a "big stick" below a bush. Once the rattle went off I realized what I was looking at - yikes! We watched the snake slither out of the turnout into the desert and hoped it wouldn't come back!


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Was in the garage today working on a mountain bike in the stand (we split our time between bikes and horses) and in comes a big diamondback rattler. Its 100 out and the epoxy floor of the garage was substantially cooler. He was about 5 feet long and pretty thick. I have found that the larger/older snakes are much more predictable and mellow than the youngsters. 

I got my snake stick approached him very slowly and calmly and hooked him and loaded him into a cooler. He rattled some but not very much. After a 30 minute ride he was relocated to a nearby mesa to live out his days.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

STT GUY said:


> I got my snake stick approached him very slowly and calmly and hooked him and loaded him into a cooler.


Coulda been interesting if you'd picked up a buddy for the ride, and he reached into the cooler for a cold one 

(OK, sometimes I have a really sick sense of humor.)


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

We were on a ride two weeks ago and was heading up to a big bluff and my horse walked right over a ratter. A friend right behind me also walked right over it. Then the third rider saw it. Not a big one , but big enough, five rattlers and a button. Same thing happened last year. Also when we were around a big bluff but in the fall. We usually don't see any but have walked right over these two. NOT GOOD!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

These rattler tails are scaring me :shock: I am now wondering if a snake might be what Chivas is reacting to when I see nothing at all out on the trails. 

I saw a video of a rabbit chasing a snake up a tree, funniest thing I ever saw. 

Maybe I should bring bunnies on my rides...


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

jamesqf said:


> Coulda been interesting if you'd picked up a buddy for the ride, and he reached into the cooler for a cold one
> 
> (OK, sometimes I have a really sick sense of humor.)


my buddy Scott has a cooler rigged with a rubber snake wired to the lid. He has gotten me more than once.


----------



## montes4338 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am a land surveyor, and work all over West Texas. I see rattlesnakes, and other snakes all the time. I have many stories I could tell, but the important things I have learned is most important, if you don't go messing with them, your chances of getting bit drop considerably! Leather boots, denim pants, good clothing will help keep a bite from penetrating to the skin. And as an old timer told me, the bite doesn't kill you, but by about day 3, you are so sick you think you are gonna die. Then you get better.


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

I would not have to worry about dying from the bite, because the heart attack would kill me first.:lol:


----------

